# New Eye Tests



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife and I went to Specsavers for eye test for new glasses.
Our periferral vision was checked, which was something new to us. My wife got chatting with the assistant who told her if you fail the test they have to inform the DVLA.

Has anyone else had these tests.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Went last week and no, didn't have that test

Did have a photograph taken of each eye - that was a first :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> My wife and I went to Specsavers for eye test for new glasses.
> Our periferral vision was checked, which was something new to us. My wife got chatting with the assistant who told her if you fail the test they have to inform the DVLA.
> 
> Has anyone else had these tests.


You do not say whether this eye test was part of a DVLA Medical (i.e for Form D4, which maybe the Dr. doing the rest could not perform)

If it was not part of a DVLA test, I do not undestand under what legislation a commercial optician is under a duty to inform the DVLA.

Please also be aware that the DVLA eye-test has different criteria, accordng to when one first obtained one's licence. I doubt whether DVLA Staff would pass an exam on this - or a lot of the legislation under which they are supposed to be operating.

Geoff


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I have always had my periferral vision checked at every eye test I have had since I started to wear glasses!!!

David


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I use Boots the Opticians and they check the peripheral vision and glaucoma and visual acuity and astigmatism and a lot of other things, I have been using Boots for years and have always found them excellent.

My retinas get photographed annually too and very pretty they look....

(and I don't need comments about wouldn't glasses be better than boots thanks.....:grin2

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

klyne said:


> I have always had my periferral vision checked at every eye test I have had since I started to wear glasses!!!
> 
> David


Me too so for past 50 years !

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

klyne said:


> I have always had my periferral vision checked at every eye test I have had since I started to wear glasses!!!
> 
> David


and me! However it does sound bit unlikely about the DVLA being told, after all how would they tell them?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Our Specsavers do all the same checks as Penquin's optician.


----------

